# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  My laptop running slow

## Nayan

I have Kaspersky 6.0 installed and it was not getting updated online. I had run the backdoor tool from KAV and the problem was resolved. 

But my laptop is running slow.

----------


## Rene-gad

KAV 6 isn't supported anymore. You have to remove it and use any modern antivirus software.
Remove DAP (Download Accelrator Plus)-it contains spyware component.

Switch off/Disable:
- Antivirus and and, if you have - Firewall.
- System Restore

- Execute following script 


```
begin
 QuarantineFile('C:\Program Files\SpeedBit Video Accelerator\Collector.dll','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Program Files\SpeedBit Video Accelerator\CommPipe.dll','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Program Files\SpeedBit Video Accelerator\Accelerator.dll','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Program Files\SpeedBit Video Accelerator\ConfigDB.dll','');
end.
```

- Clean Temp-Maps, Cache of Browsers, Recycler.  Use Windows service tool cleanmgr  or CCleaner or ClearProg
- Close all the programs and start only Internet Explorer!!!
- Repeat 3 log files .
- Switch Antivirus and, if you have - Firewall, on.
- Go On-Line
- Upload the quarantine.zip over the link *Upload quarantined files* on the top of this page.
- Attach a log to your new post..

----------


## Nayan

I had run the script as advised by you. I have run avz 4 and hijack this afterwards as directed by you. the log files are attached along with this. I could not locate any quarantine file to send.

I have searched and found one quarantine folder under the AVZ folder. I have zipped this and uploaded through qurantine link.

----------


## Rene-gad

> I have zipped this and uploaded through qurantine link.


I've no idea, where did you upload your quarantine to  :Rtfm:  Pls. repeat here: http://virusinfo.info/upload_virus_eng.php?tid=45981

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

- Execute following script 


```
begin
SearchRootkit(true, true);
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
 QuarantineFile('F:\autorun.inf','');
 DeleteFile('F:\autorun.inf');
BC_ImportAll;
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

- Upload the quarantine.zip over the link *Upload quarantined files* on the top of this page.
- Attach 3 logs to your new post..

----------


## Nayan

I have run the script but was unable to locate the "qurantine file" :Huh: . The other files are attached.

----------


## Rene-gad

> I have run the script but was unable to locate the "qurantine file".


Read the rules, there is written all what you need, also that system restore should be disabled. 
Disable it and make 3 logs as should be in accordance with the rules.

----------


## Nayan

I think I have virus in my system. My anti-virus is not getting updated. the log files are attached.

----------


## Rene-gad

Pls. make - if requested - either AVPTool or AVZ-Logfiles only, never both of them.

- Execute following script 


```
  QuarantineFile('C:\Windows\system32\drivers\blbdrive.sys','');
end.
```

- Upload the quarantine.zip over the link *Upload quarantined files* on the top of this page.

----------

